# Stockade diodes 1n914 vs 1n916



## chongmagic (May 24, 2019)

Does anyone know what the difference would be using 1n914s vs the 1n916s? 

I only have 1n914s available.


----------



## tcpoint (May 24, 2019)

How many do you need?  I can't hear a difference but I've used them in the past.  Somebody on some thread in diysb claimed that the 1N916 were softer.  Maybe they used the A or B spec versions which give you 1V fv.  Shoot me an email with your address and I'll send you some.  My email is tcpoint at gmail.com.  The datasheet gives the specs for the 1N914, 1N916, 1N4148 and the 1N4448.  I haven't tried the 1N4448.  Next order, I'll order a bag, just for fun.


----------



## chongmagic (May 24, 2019)

tcpoint said:


> How many do you need?  I can't hear a difference but I've used them in the past.  Somebody on some thread in diysb claimed that the 1N916 were softer.  Maybe they used the A or B spec versions which give you 1V fv.  Shoot me an email with your address and I'll send you some.  My email is tcpoint at gmail.com.  The datasheet gives the specs for the 1N914, 1N916, 1N4148 and the 1N4448.  I haven't tried the 1N4448.  Next order, I'll order a bag, just for fun.


I ordered some and they are on the way but just wanted to build this up over the weekend. I appreciate your offer though.


----------

